# Splashy red eyed tricolors



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here we have a splashy pied tricolor fawn buck from a litter about six months in age, and another of the same from my mystery litters. It's been interesting watching the fawn darken and see the patterns looking less like merle/roan and more like splashed. I have also including a pied splashy dove buck in this post.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Really pretty mice!


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

Very beautiful!


----------

